# Anyone have BIG mirrors?



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

In my home, I'd like to mount some large mirrors. For example, I'd like one behind a 'dressing table' and another over the bathroom sinks. For discussion, let's assume these are 3ft x 5ft. mirrors.
Mirrors need to be clear enough, flat enough for a person to use them for grooming / to look at their face.

I have major concerns about the mirror breaking - or, more correctly, what will happen WHEN it breaks. With a house full of cats, I do not want to be worrying about Fluffy getting a splinter in her paw.

My first question is: what material to use? Tempered glass? Regular glass with a film on the back? Mirror-coated Plexiglass?

Second is the issue of mounting it. Just glue it to the wall? Suspend it off the wall with rubber-cushioned hardware? Set it in a frame, then mount the frame?

Keep in mind that my house is subject to some pretty severe vibration from passing slow, heavily laden trains.

Anyone have some experience or advice to share?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

We just hung a medium sized mirror, approx 3' x 4'.
Up till then I thought all big mirrors were heavy and hung with mastic (black glue, asphalt based, I think) so I was apprehensive like you. Also are allowed (by them) to feed and house a half dozen cats do I know where your coming from.
If you are concerned you can use a mastic, have to choose one that _will_ not effect the mirror backing (eat through the silvering).
I do not know for certain but suspect that it would be hard to find a true "silvered" mirror today. Making them (mercury in the process) is not eco-friendly by any means.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Have two mirrors, both are approximately 3 by 5. Just regular glass mirrors, 1/4 thick. Have two metal clips on the bottom of each that are screwed into studs. And two plastic clips that are screwed into studs at top. The bottom ones hold the weight, the top just keep them from tipping out. It's very secure. One has been there for 15 years. Taken down twice to remodel, paint etc.. The other has been in place since 1992. Held up by the same style clips and hangers. Really the only time I've worried about it was when we took them down and reinstalled them.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think you have much choice in material - I'm pretty sure all mirrors are made from plate glass. As BayouRunner says, mirror clips cradle the mirror from the bottom and simply hold it from tipping out at the top. They should be well achored, preferably into studs but their are other options if that's not possible. Because a mirror is relatively thin, almost all of the load on the clips is shear, meaning straight down.

Any place that sells mirrors will likely sell mirror clips. There are many types ranging from plain to fancy. With mirrors that large I would go for metal rather than plastic. You can try big box stores but home decor or glass & mirror retailers might have more choice and be more knowledgeable to help you match your mirror to the proper mounting hardware.


----------



## Kixnbux (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a monster one in my bedroom. 6x8 I believe. Solid oak frame and I made a French cleat to install it. Extremely heavy


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

Well, it looks like my concerns are greater than they need to be.

Thank you all for sharing; I'll take your words to heart.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I hung a 36"X48" one 35 years ago in my main bathroom.

It was a commercially made plate glass beveled edge, Oak framed. I installed a 48" shelf unit underneath it as support, mirror sits on the shelf, shelf gives space to hold grooming supplies (razor, etc).

Then for the top I used regular picture hanging hooks to prevent it from tipping out and falling. It has hung there for 35 years and aside from dusting, cleaning , it has been trouble free.

This takes precise measurements to provide safety to support the glass, and keep it from tipping out and falling, but anyone careful can do it.

ED


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If using AC much, leave a space behind the mirror or possible mold; http://buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-106-understanding-vapor-barriers

Gary


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Check with a local glass shop. Most handle custom sized mirrors. When I was building houses in the 90's, I had a glass shop that would come out and measure the vanities and check walls for plumb. Then they would cut mirrors that fit tight wherever they touched. I have one in my own house that's 42" X 72" long. It's glued to the wall with mirror mastic. They are about a 1/4" thick, not the light weight mirrors like in the big box stores. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## johnnycage (Aug 19, 2016)

I would mount to studs where you can, otherwise use screw in anchors.


----------

